# UI Reset after software update - why isn’t it automatic?



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

Many of our issues after software updates are resolved by resetting the UI; ie pressing both steering wheel buttons until the display vanishes and then waiting a few seconds for it to reappear. (In my case, the streaming audio option goes away with each update and then finds its way back after the reboot.) Therefore I, like many folks here I’m sure, reboot after every update as a matter of course, just to resolve whatever issues can be addressed before they reveal themselves. Anyone here have any insight as to why Tesla doesn’t do that automatically after software updates? Seems like a no-brainer with no downside to me.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Outside of the one update that failed for me, I haven’t had any issues and have never reset after an update.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I haven't had any problems either. Generally, a software update tends to do a reboot.


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Generally, a software update tends to do a reboot.


Yep. That's the point. They generally do, which is why I'm suggesting that either it's not being done, or not being done effectively. My example (not a serious one by any means) is real . . . the Streaming option is grayed out and unavailable after an update, and then reappears after a reboot. Others here have written that a user-initiated reboot solved problems, and still others have suggested this as the solution to problems described by other posters. That shouldn't be necessary.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Tesla Newbie said:


> Yep. That's the point. They generally do, which is why I'm suggesting that either it's not being done, or not being done effectively. My example (not a serious one by any means) is real . . . the Streaming option is grayed out and unavailable after an update, and then reappears after a reboot. Others here have written that a user-initiated reboot solved problems, and still others have suggested this as the solution to problems described by other posters. That shouldn't be necessary.


Have you sent your suggestion to tesla?


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> Have you sent your suggestion to tesla?


I have now. Thanks for the reminder.


----------

